# Hardcore Gaming in 80k budget



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 17, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
*Ans: Gaming Gaming Gaming.
Which games? ohhh.. every new games + action based. (Call of duty, battlefield GTA 5)
I did not use any application as of now. But will use it when I will have new Computer. Nero, Video Conversion
And lots of application I used for Blogging.

And please suggest both intel haswell and amd computer system..
*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
*Ans: 80K maximum +/- 5K, but suggest me below 80k only.
Intel and AMD both budget computer configuration required.*

3. Planning to overclock?
*Ans: Yes why not. if you are suggesting k series cpu will surely overclock it, i have now Intel Pentium D820.
*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*Ans: Will use Windows 8.1 or 8. And will buy from streets. 
*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
*Ans: So much backups. So 3TB is selected already. And SSD is needed as gaming concern.
SSD required 840 pro 128 GB, HDD 3tb at least.*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
*Ans: Yes. Will buy new monitor for all budget. But dont include it in budget will buy it separately. And please give better suggestion according to my budget.*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
*Ans: I will buy whole new computer. but cabinet part budget is 80K and for others will have separate budget.*

_* will buy this components
Cabinet Parts + Disk Drive (DVD or Blueray) + Keyboard Mouse +
Headphone with mic (@ separate budget 5-6k)
Monitor (for all budget @ separate budget LCD/LED below 10K.. please give better suggestion according to my budget)
good webcam (@ separate budget 1-2K,)
printer (@ separate budget 5K budget)*_

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
*Ans: After 22 December.*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*Ans: No. But I have done some useless course hardware and networking. And I know how to remove and install parts. Other than this I don't know. I don't know whether i need assembler or not. Help me in this also.
Link for guidance.*


10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
*Ans: Yes locally. In Mumbai place called Lamington Road.*

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
*Ans: I made some research and considered some of the parts.*

_*Intel Core i5 4670K
ASUS GeForce GTX 760 DirectCU II
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 16 GB 1600MHz (2 x 8 GB)
ASRock Z87 Extreme4 (never used this) / Asus Maximus V1 Hero (asus and gigabyte are familiar.) (For BIOS settings oc purpose is ASRock difficult to use?)
Samsung 840 Pro Series 128 GB
Seagate Barracuda 3 TB
Asus Blu-ray BW-12B1ST or Asus DVD Burner DRW-24D3ST/BLK/G/AS
(dvd is usefull or not as for gaming. Or most games uses Bluray)
(Or difference between Bluray player / bluray burner? player cant burn bluray??)
Corsair CMPSU-650TX 650 Watts / Corsair CMPSU-GS600W 600 Watts
Cooler Master Seidon 120M Cooler / Corsair H100 Cooler
Steelseries Siberia Full-Size V2* _

*Suggest me both amd and intel haswell*

*I already posted here at least 3-4 times asking for this budget, but not got better opinion. So please help.*


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 17, 2013)

Overclocking a Intel is no more the fun it used to be. And then theres the heat tackling that is spending money on better coolers and what do you get after all that a minor increment in FPS. If your sole purpose is gaming keep the overclocking part a bit easy and invest in a better GPU like the R9 280x or R9290.Chuck the SSD off for now and also the watercooling. For a 80K pure performance rig those are sheer waste of money.

Its very confusing,your post. What do you want in Rs 80K please mention them in a clear manner.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Intel i5 4570  @ 14k

Asus H87 Pro @ 10k

G-skill ripjaws 4x2 = 8gb @ 5.2k

Asus  R9 280x 3gb ddr5 @ 24k

Seasonic M12 II 650 @ 7K

Samsung S840 evo 128gb @ 7k

Nzxt Phantom 410 @ 6.5k

Seagate 3tb @ 10k

Total - @ 83,700*

*​For monitor - Dell s2240l led @9k*


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 17, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> *Intel i5 4570  @ 14k
> Asus H87 Pro @ 10k
> G-skill ripjaws 4x2 = 8gb @ 5.2k
> Asus  R9 280x 3gb ddr5 @ 24k
> ...



ditch SSD and get Asus R9 290, change mobo with Gigabyte z87mx-d3h ~9.5k (did i've spelled wrong )
change psu with SS750-JS ~5.7k


OP first think 280x with SSD will perform better or 290 alone.
SSDs are totally waste of money, it just helps to load game faster.
In gaming all you need is GRAPHICS CARD along with processor (which won't bottleneck it- the only requirement), 4-8GB of ram, decent cabinet with good airflow, capable psu...and other standard part
whether you game with i7-4770k or i5-4330 with same graphics card performence difference is negligible, the fact is i5 will allow better graphic card within same budget


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 17, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Its very confusing,your post. What do you want in Rs 80K please mention them in a clear manner.



okay.
will buy this components..
Cabinet Parts (my budget is 80k maximum +/- 5k, but please save as much as you can)..

these below list for other components will have separate budget.
Please suggest these components also and save money here also.

Disk Drive (DVD or Blueray)(@seperate budget 2k)
Keyboard Mouse (@seperate budget 2k)
Headphone with mic (@ separate budget 5-6k)
Monitor (for all budget @ separate budget LCD/LED below 10K.. please give better suggestion according to my budget)
good webcam (@ separate budget 1-2K,)
printer (@ separate budget 5K budget)

*please suggest me both amd and intel.*



The Incinerator said:


> Overclocking a Intel is no more the fun it used to be. And then theres the heat tackling that is spending money on better coolers and what do you get after all that a minor increment in FPS. If your sole purpose is gaming keep the overclocking part a bit easy and invest in a better GPU like the R9 280x or R9290.Chuck the SSD off for now and also the watercooling. For a 80K pure performance rig those are sheer waste of money.


As per you are saying to invest in gpu but gpu are so costly here in india. 760 is some of the best so i decided to go fot this.
And for overclocking, please suggest any cpu (not unlocked) will give better performance than this cpu.
And water cooling can be neglected. I'm also thinking to stick to stock cooler.

*please suggest me both amd and intel.*

its good configure. please suggest amd also..



ASHISH65 said:


> *Intel i5 4570  @ 14k
> 
> Asus H87 Pro @ 10k
> 
> ...




its good configure.. 



ASHISH65 said:


> *
> Asus H87 Pro @ 10k
> *


_
motherboard is good?



ASHISH65 said:



*
G-skill ripjaws 4x2 = 8gb @ 5.2k
*

Click to expand...


which ram is it? 1600Mhz?



ASHISH65 said:



*
Asus  R9 280x 3gb ddr5 @ 24k
*

Click to expand...


Not Available

*Suggest AMD also.*

Suggest these below list also and save money here also.

Disk Drive (DVD or Blueray)(@seperate budget 2k)
Keyboard Mouse (@seperate budget 2k)
Headphone with mic (@ separate budget 5-6k)
Monitor (for all budget @ separate budget LCD/LED below 10K.. please give better suggestion according to my budget)
good webcam (@ separate budget 1-2K,)
printer (@ separate budget 5K budget)_


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 17, 2013)

FX 8350 (13000)
Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 (12000)
CM hyoer 212 EVO (3000)
Kingston HyperX Blu 1600 MHz  4 GB x2 (4600)
Samsung 840 EVO 128 GB (7800)
Sapphire R9 280X 3 GB OC (23500)
Seasonic S12II 620 W (6350)
Corsair 500R (7400)

total: 77650

Monitor: Dell S2240L (9000)
Disk Drive: Asus optical drive (1050)

Anything above 280X is overkill for single monitor


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 17, 2013)

@op h87 pro is really good mobo and yes that ram is of 1600mhz speed.you can opt for kingston hyperx blue @4.6k also


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 17, 2013)

*FX-8350 @ 12.5K
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 @ Rs 6960 *www.deltapage.com/products/Asus-MotherBoard-%2d-M5A97-R2.0.html
Kingston HyperX Blue 4GB X 2 1600 MHz DDR3 @ 4.7K
DeepCool iceblade Pro CPu Cooler @ 3K
WD Caviar Blue 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA III HDD @ 4.1K
Asus R9 290 @ 36K (ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 290 4GB DDR5 (R9290-4GD5 - 90YV0560-U0IA00 - 886227632565 - 38,095.23))
Asus 24BS5T 24X SATA DVD R/W 1K
Corsair Carbide 400R Cabinet @ 5.35K (CORSAIR CABINET 400R (CC-9011011-WW - CC-9011011-WW - - 6,850.00))
Seasonic SS750-JS 750W 80+ PSU @ 5.6K (SeaSonic SS-750JS 750W 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply)
APC 1.1KVA Black @ 5.6K

Total: Rs 84,360*






This rig was recently suggested by Cilus in another thread. A very balanced system.Get it if you care.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2013)

^^ Thanks for suggesting it here. Actually now I wait a bit more for suggesting an AMD configuration, even though there are plenty of points to support it, just to avoid an AMD vs Intel war....that costed me a lot...you know it. Only suggest it when OP is asking it for explicitly or he has some requirements which can only be handled by the AMD config, within his budget.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2013)

Isn't R9 290 overkill for single monitor?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 18, 2013)

It is now but even now in games like BF4 or Crysis3 or Metro or the upcoming GTA5 with all eye candies to the fullest the card will be less stressed than say a 280 and in a years time it wont be the same when games will demand more and 4K desktop monitors will start rolling out from likes of Benq and AOC,with reasonable pricing. Moreover OPs budget safely accommodates the R9 290 with a very capable processor which has a valid upgrade path, overclocking capabilities  and then theres this well built motherboard from A lister manufacturer,I see no reason why not to get the suggested configuration but go for a lesser rig.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 20, 2013)

i5 4440 is good choice to buy?? if I dont want to overclock my cpu..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 20, 2013)

amit.tiger12 said:


> i5 4440 is good choice to buy?? if I dont want to overclock my cpu..



i5 4570 (non k) is better. BTW if you get a non-k CPU, replace the Z87 board with an H87 board as the chipset will not be useful.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 20, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> *FX-8350 @ 12.5K
> Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 @ Rs 6960 *www.deltapage.com/products/Asus-MotherBoard-%2d-M5A97-R2.0.html
> Kingston HyperX Blue 4GB X 2 1600 MHz DDR3 @ 4.7K
> DeepCool iceblade Pro CPu Cooler @ 3K
> ...



+1..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2013)

*AMD FX 8350 -12500,
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 -7500,
Corsair Vengeance (4GBX2) 1600MHz -5300,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition CPU Cooler -4800,
WD Caviar Black 1TB -6500,
Sapphire R9 280X 2GB OC -23800,
Asus 24BS5T 24X DVD-RW -1100,
Corsair 400R Cabinet -6500, 
Seasonic SS750-JS -4600,
APC 1100VA -5500,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
Coolermaster Devastator Gaming Combo -2800.
TOTAL -81700.

Separate Budget items:
*
*Headphone with mic -Razer Carcharias Gaming Headset -5200,
Monitor -Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8800,
Webcam -Microsoft LifeCam HD-5000 -2000,
Printer -HP Lasejet P1108 -6000.
TOTAL -22000.*


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> i5 4570 (non k) is better. BTW if you get a non-k CPU, replace the Z87 board with an H87 board as the chipset will not be useful.



thnx. I will buy 4570. (15k on flipkart.)
Intel Core i5 4570 vs 4440

what about 4670? (15k on flipkart)
Intel Core i5 4670 vs 4570

which H87 board should i buy??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 20, 2013)

amit.tiger12 said:


> thnx. I will buy 4570. (15k on flipkart.)
> Intel Core i5 4570 vs 4440
> 
> what about 4670? (15k on flipkart)
> ...



Gigabyte H87M-D3H Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 20, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> +1..



at same price on flipkart
8350 (14K) and 4570 (15K)

Intel Core i5 4570 vs AMD FX 8350

*Today’s programs and games are becoming increasingly complex. Thus, chipmakers are experimenting with multi-core processors in order to keep up. But does having more cores automatically equal to better performance? To answer this question, we’re testing the Quad Core Intel Core i5 4570 versus the Octa Core AMD FX 8350 to find out.

The 4570 is part of the Core i5 series, which is Intel’s mainstream Quad Core brand. It’s clocked at 3.2 GHz, with 4 threads and 6 MB cache. It also packs an HD 4600 for its integrated graphics; quite decent, but not suited for gaming. Thanks to Haswell’s improved 22nm manufacturing process, it’s able to run more efficiently, consuming only 84W TDP of power.

Its competition, the 8350, is part of AMD’s FX series which is geared towards multi-core performance. It has Eight Cores clocked at a whopping 4 GHz, with 8 threads and 8MB cache. Its multiplier is also unlocked, thus well-equipped for overclocking. But these specs come at a cost: it’s less power efficient at 125W; additionally, it doesn’t have integrated graphics so you have to buy a discrete video card.

Benchmarks show that the 8350 has the slight advantage: It posted 10% better results in Geekbench, and 21% in PassMark. To the 4570’s credit however, it posted a 41% advantage in the PassMark Single core test, which means that it performs much faster in a core to core comparison.

In conclusion, both CPUs are well matched and are suited to different scenarios. If you’re after a feature packed processor that’s easy on the wallet, opt for the capable performance of the AMD FX 8350. But if you’re after a cutting edge CPU that’s also power efficient, then we recommend the Intel Core i5 4570.*


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 20, 2013)

For Gaming intel is way to go..if you can afford it


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 20, 2013)

bavusani said:


> *
> 
> Separate Budget items:
> *
> ...



can you suggest more options and better for headphone with mic.?
Razer Carcharias Gaming Headset is 6.2k on flipkart.
Razer Carcharias Headset - Razer: Flipkart.com
please suggest below that price..

I like this headset. Razer Carcharias Gaming Headset.



ASHISH65 said:


> For Gaming intel is way to go..if you can afford it



thnx. but is it really good? 4570?
will it run all latest games? smoothly?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 20, 2013)

@op can you post final config you decided


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 20, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Gigabyte H87M-D3H Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com



hey thnx for help.. but i want to know that is it good motherboard? or any other options available from other brands? like asus?



ASHISH65 said:


> @op can you post final config you decided



I decided below my budget.

i5 4570 = 15000
ASUS GeForce GTX 760 DirectCU II = 25000
Gigabyte H87M-D3H = 8000 (please suggest some other?)
Corsair Vengeance (4GBX2) 1600MHz = 5300
Seagate Barracuda 3 TB = 9000
Samsung 840 Pro Series 128 GB = 11000
Asus DVD Burner DRW-24D3ST/BLK/G/AS = 1300
Corsair CMPSU-650TX 650 Watts / Corsair CMPSU-GS600W 600 Watts = 6700/5400 (please suggest me best?)

price around 82000


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 20, 2013)

^

Get seasonic s12 620w @ 5.6k...much much better than corsair psus.

Get R9 280x 3gb ddr5 @ 24k... it is way way faster than gtx 760


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 20, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> *Intel i5 4570  @ 14k
> 
> Asus H87 Pro @ 10k
> 
> ...



Asus GeForce GTX 760 DirectCU II = 25000
Asus R9 280x 3gb ddr5 @ 24k (not available yet)
it is good GPU but new gpu always come with higher price in India. Slowly price will decrease.

flipkart shows high price.
Graphic Cards - Buy Graphic Cards Online at Best Prices in India - Computer Components : Computers | Flipkart.com


Radeon R9 280X vs GeForce GTX 760


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 20, 2013)

*media.bestofmicro.com/U/F/404151/original/skyrim-fr.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/T/L/404121/original/bf3-fr.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/U/N/404159/original/tombraider-fr.png

*​Donot use gpuboss to compare gpu.
*



Get gpu from here @23.5k.(reliable site as flipkart) - 

*mdcomputers.in/sapphire-graphics-card-dual-x-r9-280x-3gb-ddr5-oc.html


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 20, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> *​Donot use gpuboss to compare gpu.
> *
> [/url]



Asus GeForce GTX 760 DirectCU II = 25000
Asus R9 280x 3gb ddr5 @ 24k (not available yet)
it is good GPU but new gpu always come with higher price in India. Slowly price will decrease.

flipkart shows high price.



ASHISH65 said:


> Get gpu from here @23.5k.(reliable site as flipkart) -
> 
> SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL X R9 280X 3GB DDR5 OC (R9-280X -DUAL-X-OC - R9-280X -DUAL-X-OC - - 29,500.00)




actually i will buy all this from local store.. will definitely go for r9 280x.. if price is good.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 20, 2013)

i have posted the link of Sapphire R9 280x above..get it


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 20, 2013)

but which motherboard should I buy??

Gigabyte H87M-D3H = 8k 
or
Asus H87 Pro = 10k


can you suggest more options and better options for headphone with mic.?
Razer Carcharias Gaming Headset is 6.2k on flipkart.
Razer Carcharias Headset - Razer: Flipkart.com
please suggest below that price..

I like this headset. Razer Carcharias Gaming Headset.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 20, 2013)

R9 280x is available at lamington 

Gigabyte H87M-D3H is Enough


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 20, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> R9 280x is available at lamington
> 
> Gigabyte H87M-D3H is Enough



hey thnx for all your help and guide.. thnx
Samsung 840 Pro Series is good or Evo is good?
i never tried ssd. please help needed?
I think everything looks good. 
Chasis will be around 3-5k

so other things to cut down price?



ASHISH65 said:


> R9 280x is available at lamington
> 
> Gigabyte H87M-D3H is Enough



And headset? other options?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 20, 2013)

amit.tiger12 said:


> hey thnx for all your help and guide.. thnx
> Samsung 840 Pro Series is good or Evo is good?
> i never tried ssd. please help needed?
> I think everything looks good.
> ...



840 Pro has higher benchmarks - NO BIGGY as in real life You will not see a difference in day-2-day performance.Stick with EVO..more VFM


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 20, 2013)

Headphone with mic -Razer Carcharias Gaming Headset -5200,
Monitor -Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8800,
Webcam -Microsoft LifeCam HD-5000 -2000,
Printer -HP Lasejet P1108 -6000.
TOTAL -22000.

is this good? for below configure?

i5 4570 = 15000
Asus R9 280x 3gb ddr5 = 24k
Gigabyte H87M-D3H = 8000
Corsair Vengeance (4GBX2) 1600MHz = 5300
Seagate Barracuda 3 TB = 9000
Samsung S840 evo 128gb = 7k
Asus DVD Burner DRW-24D3ST/BLK/G/AS = 1300
Seasonic S12II 620 Watts PSU = 6.5K
case = 3-5k

and suggest me keyboard and mouse also?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 20, 2013)

Get EVO one you will save 4k there. ^


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 20, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> 840 Pro has higher benchmarks - NO BIGGY as in real life You will not see a difference in day-2-day performance.Stick with EVO..more VFM



so evo is good for me..
thnx again..

can you suggest good keyboard and mouse?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 20, 2013)

Case options :

Antec Gx700 @ 4.2k

Corsair 400r @ 5.5k

CM HAF 512 @ 5.2K


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 20, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Case options :
> 
> Antec Gx700 @ 4.2k
> 
> ...



front connectors available to these? USB 3.0? headphone and mic?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 20, 2013)

Logitech G300 @ 1.9k  or G400 @ 2.6k

Microsoft Sidewinter x4 keyboard



amit.tiger12 said:


> front connectors available to these? USB 3.0? headphone and mic?



yes available


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 20, 2013)

thnx again..
finally decided my new configure..
thnx..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 20, 2013)

amit.tiger12 said:


> thnx again..
> finally decided my new configure..
> thnx..



For RAm, Kingston hyperX Blu 1600 MHz will be better as it offers same performance to that of Vengeance, has same warranty period  (10 years) but is ₹ 200-300 cheaper for 4 GB, so you'll save ₹ 400-600.


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 20, 2013)

@OP Not to confuse you, but for you budget, Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3 would be much more apt. It's i7 without K & GPU, but gives rock solid performance at low power & possibly at low temperature too.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 22, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> For RAm, Kingston hyperX Blu 1600 MHz will be better as it offers same performance to that of Vengeance, has same warranty period  (10 years) but is ₹ 200-300 cheaper for 4 GB, so you'll save ₹ 400-600.



thnx for your suggestion but... its price is higher than Vengeance for 4 gb

*Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1/4G) - Kingston: Flipkart.com

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com*

will buy Vengeance only. other suggestions for ram? what about G.Skill?



mastermunj said:


> @OP Not to confuse you, but for you budget, Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3 would be much more apt. It's i7 without K & GPU, but gives rock solid performance at low power & possibly at low temperature too.



Sorry but xenon processor?
Searched on flipkart but didnt get. I think 4570 is good for me.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 22, 2013)

^ Enquire at local store get any from corsair vengeance/kingston hyperx/g=skill ripjaws whichever is cheaper


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

amit.tiger12 said:


> thnx for your suggestion but... its price is higher than Vengeance for 4 gb
> 
> *Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1/4G) - Kingston: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



it was available at rs 2250 when ws retail was the seller. it went out of stock too quickly. if gskill is cheaper, then opt for that. it is better than vengeance,


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 22, 2013)

Also try to find xeon in local store at lami - it is a great cpu for price - faster than i5 and equals to i7


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 22, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Logitech G300 @ 1.9k  or G400 @ 2.6k
> Microsoft Sidewinter x4 keyboard



Logitech G300 is good.
and Microsoft sidewinter x4 is not on flipkart. but will consider this also..
i found this.. please suggest me from this also..

Logitech Gaming Combo G100 USB 2.0 Keyboard
Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105 USB 2.0 Keyboard


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 22, 2013)

Kingston HyperX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (KHX16C9B1R/4) - Kingston: Flipkart.com


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 22, 2013)

amit.tiger12 said:


> thnx for your suggestion but... its price is higher than Vengeance for 4 gb
> 
> *Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1/4G) - Kingston: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



that RAM went out of stock


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 22, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Also try to find xeon in local store at lami - it is a great cpu for price - faster than i5 and equals to i7



ok.. thnx.. but i will have to change my board for xenon right??



harshilsharma63 said:


> that RAM went out of stock



k no problem.. but will buy RAM 4GB*2 1600 MHz with heat sink.. if you know some of the other rams with heat sink please tell me.. will buy whichever is at lower cost..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 22, 2013)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ok.. thnx.. but i will have to change my board for xenon right??
> 
> 
> 
> k no problem.. but will buy RAM 4GB*2 1600 MHz with heat sink.. if you know some of the other rams with heat sink please tell me.. will buy whichever is at lower cost..



No.That mobo supports xeon   - GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket 1150 - Intel H87 - GA-H87-D3H (rev. 1.x)

Ram -   *www.flipkart.com/kingston-hyperx-d..._personalBR_4&otracker=hp_mod__reco_prd_title


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 22, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Logitech G300 @ 1.9k  or G400 @ 2.6k
> 
> Microsoft Sidewinter x4 keyboard



Logitech G300 is good.
and Microsoft sidewinter x4 is not on flipkart. but will consider this also..
i found this.. please suggest me from this also..

Logitech Gaming Combo G100 USB 2.0 Keyboard
Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105 USB 2.0 Keyboard



ASHISH65 said:


> 840 Pro has higher benchmarks - NO BIGGY as in real life You will not see a difference in day-2-day performance.Stick with EVO..more VFM



EVO vs 840 vs 840 pro
*www.flipkart.com/internal-hard-drive/compare?ids=IHDDHWYABREGBTAB,IHDDJSG9NFZHRNKJ,IHDDQQMPKFCKWBXB

EVO and 840 are at same price? which one to buy now? 120 or 128 GB


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Logitech G300 is good.
> and Microsoft sidewinter x4 is not on flipkart. but will consider this also..
> i found this.. please suggest me from this also..
> 
> ...



get the 840 pro version.. superior write speeds and 5 years of sweet warranty


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 22, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> get the 840 pro version.. superior write speeds and 5 years of sweet warranty



actually on tight budget. suggest between EVO and 840 series?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 22, 2013)

Get evo imo - you won't see the difference


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

amit.tiger12 said:


> actually on tight budget. suggest between EVO and 840 series?



evo and pro are both 840 series(new). pro offers much better write performance and 5 years warranty. it is worth over evo anyday. try to extend a little.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote Originally Posted by ASHISH65 View Post
Logitech G300 @ 1.9k or G400 @ 2.6k

Microsoft Sidewinter x4 keyboard
Logitech G300 is good.
and Microsoft sidewinter x4 is not on flipkart. but will consider this also..
i found this.. please suggest me from this also..

Logitech Gaming Combo G100 USB 2.0 Keyboard
Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105 USB 2.0 Keyboard


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 22, 2013)

^ get any of your choice imo both are awesome keyboard


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 22, 2013)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Sorry but xenon processor?
> Searched on flipkart but didnt get. I think 4570 is good for me.



It's available here. Though its named V2 there, but actually its V3. Ask local vendors and they shall be able to source it for you. These are server grade processors and have rock solid performance.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> It's available here. Though its named V2 there, but actually its V3. Ask local vendors and they shall be able to source it for you. These are server grade processors and have rock solid performance.



it is FCLGA1155 socket cpu and based on older gen ivybridge architecture.
 E3-1230 v3 is based on new lga 1150 socket. both v2 and v3 are not same.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 22, 2013)

Decided main configure. tell me changes..
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Main Budget = below 80K

CPU = i5 4570 = 15K
GPU = Asus R9 280x 3gb ddr5 = 24k
Motherboard = Gigabyte H87M-D3H = 8k
PSU = Seasonic S12II 620 Watts PSU = 6.5K
HDD = Seagate Barracuda 2 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST2000DM001) = 6.2k
SSD = Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB = 7.2k
RAM = corsair vengeance/kingston hyperx/g=skill ripjaws 4GB*2 (1600MHz) = 7k
Case with front connectors = CoolerMaster HAF 512 = 5.2K 
Cooler (EXTRA)
CPU Cooler = Cm Hyper Tx3 = 1.5k
Case cooler
Coolermaster 120mm 3 BLUE LED fans = 1.3k
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BLUE LED fans = 1.4k

price =  approx 83.3K
------------------------------------------------------------------------
other budget.
Keyboard & Mouse
Logitech Gaming Combo G100 USB 2.0 Keyboard = 2.3k

Headset with mic
Razer Carcharias Headset = 6.2k
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 22, 2013)

Get CM hyper 101 cooler @ 1k. performs almost same as tx3.

Ram price is @ 5.2k


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 22, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> it is FCLGA1155 socket cpu and based on older gen ivybridge architecture.
> E3-1230 v3 is based on new lga 1150 socket. both v2 and v3 are not same.



Yups, V3 is based on LGA1150 socket. That's why OP won't have to change board, just the processor.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> Yups, V3 is based on LGA1150 socket. That's why OP won't have to change board, just the processor.



What is the price of the new E3-1230 V3 CPU which fits LGA1150 socket? I mean it has 4 cores and 8 threads right?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

bavusani said:


> What is the price of the new E3-1230 V3 CPU which fits LGA1150 socket? I mean it has 4 cores and 8 threads right?



yup.it has 4 cores and 8 threads. price should be in league with i5 4670k


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 22, 2013)

bavusani said:


> What is the price of the new E3-1230 V3 CPU which fits LGA1150 socket? I mean it has 4 cores and 8 threads right?



It should be priced somewhere around 16.5K and it sure will be worth every paisa.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> yup.it has 4 cores and 8 threads. price should be in league with i5 4670k



It does not have iGPU, so is it better suited for gaming also along with i5 4670k and also can we overclock it like the k series CPU?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 22, 2013)

bavusani said:


> It does not have iGPU, so is it better suited for gaming also along with i5 4670k and also can we overclock it like the k series CPU?



hyperthreaded cores does not provide any considerable advantage in gaming as of now. i dont know about future games whether they support hyperthreading or so..
if you are going with discrete gpu, it is a far better option. whenever your gpu goes kaput, just get a low cost gpu at that time being.
it has locked multiplier, which means it can not be overclocked by changing the multiplier.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> hyperthreaded cores does not provide any considerable advantage in gaming as of now. i dont know about future games whether they support hyperthreading or so..
> if you are going with discrete gpu, it is a far better option. whenever your gpu goes kaput, just get a low cost gpu at that time being.
> it has locked multiplier, which means it can not be overclocked by changing the multiplier.



Which means as of now for gaming this CPU is not at all required.Thanks for clarifying my doubts.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 22, 2013)

^ because games do not Utilize more than 4 cores.

Hyperthreading  get used when games need more cores -  eg of Pentium g2010 vs i3 3220 in games like far cry 3

And games need to be coded for hyperthreading.


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 22, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Which means as of now for gaming this CPU is not at all required.Thanks for clarifying my doubts.


What's harm in being future proof? One will probably never have to overclock with Xeon processors.


----------



## snap (Dec 22, 2013)

yep the cpu will be upgraded after a long time and the recent new game releases like watch dogs and the division will utilize more cpu power so future proofing seems sensible


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2013)

snap said:


> yep the cpu will be upgraded after a long time and the recent new game releases like watch dogs and the division will utilize more cpu power so future proofing seems sensible



So this CPU need only H87 MB right?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bavusani said:


> So this CPU need only H87 MB right?



any lga 1150 socket motherboard should do.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> any lga 1150 socket motherboard should do.



Since Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 is non k series CPU so any B85/H87 MB is good as Z87 is only for overclocking.I think Gigabyte B85M-D3H @ 6k is best.
Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 is not available any where in India either online or offline.If anybody have any idea as to where to buy this please help me...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Since Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 is non k series CPU so any B85/H87 MB is good as Z87 is only for overclocking.I think Gigabyte B85M-D3H @ 6k is best.
> Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 is not available any where in India either online or offline.If anybody have any idea as to where to buy this please help me...



ask any local distributor.. sometimes, it is possible to arrange one but at the cost of time.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 is not available in india.


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 23, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 is not available in india.



I'll be sad if its not available. I'm contemplating it for my next build in January.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 29, 2015)

close the thread...
not needed now.. new thread created...


----------

